# Kostenlose und wirksame Virenschutz Software gesucht



## DerKapitulierte (14 August 2003)

Ich bitte um Rückmeldung ,ob es kostenlose und wirksame Virenschutz-
Software zum Downloaden gibt.

Bin etwas verunsichert durch "Lovesun" ,jedoch nicht betroffen ,da Win 98.

Danke DerKapitulierte


----------



## AmiRage (14 August 2003)

Vielleicht versuchst Du es im richtigen Forum.

Ansonsten hilft wohl gegen "Lovesan" jeder gängige, kostenlose Virenscanner (AVG 6.0 Free Edition, AntiVir etc.).

http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikelunterseite_10836680.html


----------



## technofreak (14 August 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht versuchst Du es im richtigen Forum.



Das ham wa schon korrigiert


----------



## C64doc (15 August 2003)

http://www.Antivir.de, die Personal Edition ist für Privatgebrauch kostenlos und wirklich gut. In den Einstellungen bitte auch die Dialerwarnung einschalten. Aber: ein Virenkiller ist nur gut, wenn er aktuell ist, daher mindestens 1 x in der Woche ein Internetupdate machen.


----------



## SprMa (18 August 2003)

Was ich auch empfehlen kann, so für den schnellen Check zwischendurch: http://www.housecall.de 
Das ist der "Online-Scanner" von Trend Micro. Funktioniert aber nur mit dem Internet Explorer mit aktiviertem ActiveX.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2003)

Onlinescanner haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, finden aber nicht ungeteilte Zustimmung...


----------



## technofreak (18 August 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Onlinescanner haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, finden aber nicht ungeteilte Zustimmung...



Der größte Nachteil dürfte sein (selbst erlebt) wenn der Rechner befallen ist , kann es Schwierigkeiten 
bis hin zur Unmöglickeit geben, den on-line-scan auszuführen. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit 
mit einer zweiten (unverseuchten Wechselplatte )  den Scan von einer anderen primären Platte 
auf der dann sekundären Platte durchzuziehen (meine Lösung mit zwei Wechselplatten)


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2003)

Unter http://www.anti-spyware.info gibs eine Liste mit kostenlosen Antivieren- & Antispyware Programmen.

Beno


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2003)

Nicht kostenlos aber trotzdem genial: http://www.Anti-Spy.Info/deutsch


----------

